# '11 altima shifting into park problem



## morenice (Dec 3, 2013)

hi i have 2011 nissan altima with cvt transmission, when i shift my car into park everything seems to work fine but, is like transmisssion doesnt lock, because i can still push the car. if i park on a hill and release the brakes, the car would just roll back.Any help plz.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's possible that the shifter linkage is not adjusted correctly. Your car should still be under factory warranty; take it to a Nissan dealer.


----------



## morenice (Dec 3, 2013)

But is that i remove the linkage cable and i move the the transmission range switch manually and still doesnt lock the transmission when in park, cause in the dash it say is in park and car only starts on park or neutral and all that is working good, i have no warranty because i bought this car flooded after the sandy storm.


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

check with the dealer anyway. Some of the drivetrain may still be under warranty, even though the car isn't.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

If the parking paw is broken you have a big piece of metal floating around in the trans. If it is still under warranty get it there soon


----------

